# High Protein Foods



## 2little (Feb 17, 2004)

What are some high protein foods that are ready to eat without cooking? I know meat and eggs are high in protein but I don't usually have time to cook 4 times a day.  I was just wondering what everyone else eats!!  thanks


----------



## aggies1ut (Feb 17, 2004)

Try tuna. Just open a can or pouch. I also suggest just cooking in bulk on the weekend.


----------



## Vieope (Feb 17, 2004)

_ Protein shakes.
J/K .. 

Beans, black beans. _


----------



## 2little (Feb 17, 2004)

Thanks for the tips!!  Any other suggestions??


----------



## KiDNotorious (Feb 17, 2004)

seafood is real high in protein, you can get like 45grams of protein from one can of tuna, gettin good recipes is the hard part


----------



## PreMier (Feb 17, 2004)

Cook your meals in ADVANCE


----------



## Jill (Feb 17, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Cook your meals in ADVANCE


My advice too!


----------



## BlueCorsair (Feb 18, 2004)

And for those of us who hate seafood? If the smell doesn't drive you nuts, the taste will I says 

That's me though.

Most of my protein comes from whey, with as much lean meat as I can afford - which isn't much on a university students budget. A 50$ (Canadian - so that's 35$ American) tub of whey can last me a month, whereas I could easily eat 50$ of meat a week if I could afford it.

Simple question of economics unfortunately


----------



## kvyd (Feb 18, 2004)

I go with lightly salted peanuts, low fat cottage cheese, all whole grain bread, and any low sodium sandwich meats.

like ill just have a snack of those items and get like 25+ protein.


----------



## sara (Feb 18, 2004)

Anyone believes in the protein in low fat deli meat?


----------



## PreMier (Feb 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by sara *_
> Anyone believes in the protein in low fat deli meat?



No.


----------



## zakk (Feb 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by sara *_
> Anyone believes in the protein in low fat deli meat?



in a pinch if I can't find a myoplex in my trunk, have no cash, no chicken, nothing except a coupon for a sammich and I have not eaten in 4 hrs, then yes.


----------



## sara (Feb 18, 2004)

got it


----------



## BlueCorsair (Feb 18, 2004)

I eat about 500-600 grams of deli meat per week. Why? Well most of the stuff I can get my hands on is quite high quality, acceptable sodium, has 18 grams of protein per 100 grams, and is relatively inexpensive.

I'm not talking spam here, or some sort of "chicken loaf" made from chicken testicles 

Sliced high-quality deli turkey or roast beef is about the best I can do on a limited budget, and it *is* protein. I mean hey, better that than a bagel and cream cheese. I do what I can with what I have...


----------



## PreMier (Feb 18, 2004)

How much is deli meat per Lb?


----------



## Av8tor (Feb 18, 2004)

If you have the cash and can afford "Boar's Head" Lunch/Deli meat, I don't think you can go wrong.  It's very high quality, all natural, low fat and tastes great.  I love their Oven Gold Turkey Breast and their Roast Beef.  Good Stuff.


----------



## plouffe (Feb 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by aggies1ut *_
> Try tuna. *Just open a can or pouch. *I also suggest just cooking in bulk on the weekend.




Sounds like you're talkin bout chewwwinn tobacco my friend. Goood ollld Copenhangen.


----------



## plouffe (Feb 18, 2004)

Alotta bad fats in processed deli meat..


----------



## BlueCorsair (Feb 18, 2004)

Plouffe, the deli turkey I buy has about 1 gram of fat per 100 grams. I don't think 1 gram of any kind of fat will kill me


----------



## sara (Feb 18, 2004)

alot of people here don't approve with processed deli meat!


----------



## PreMier (Feb 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> How much is deli meat per Lb?


----------



## PreMier (Feb 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by sara *_
> alot of people here don't approve with processed deli meat!



A lot of people here like to eat as healthy as possible.

I dont eat deli meat, because it tastes like shit.


----------

